# how to uninstall kaspersky.



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

ok this is not simple as it sounds 
here,i took a pic of how kaspersky looks on my CPUninstallPrograms :










anyone has idea how to uninstall it,cos my Avast cannot work properly cos of kaspersky 'beign installed', btw, i deleted all kaspersky folders,but some .dll files left that cannot be deleted,i think that is maybe causing the problem.helpp
thanks


info for pic :
there is no f****n uninstall button


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

help,this is really important,:grin:


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

BUMP 
please help,here is something that may be of use:
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/4516/20070920001541yj4.png]
 ,it is message that avast shows me on startup,grrr


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

i will keep on bumping untill someone gives me answer
BUmppp


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

Stefanman, you'll hurt yourself if you keep bumping like that! I have to uninstall/reinstall Kaspersky av as soon as I can cos my download isn't working properly, so I got this info from the Kaspersky forum:

"Some errors might occur when deleting Kaspersky Anti-Virus version 7.0\ 6.0 via Start > Control Panel > Add\Remove Programs. As a result the program will not be uninstalled or will be partially uninstalled. 
In order to fully uninstall the product: 
•	download the archive KAVremover.zip 
•	unpack the file KAVremover.exe from the archive 
•	run the file KAVremover.exe
•	in the field enter the code from the picture 
•	click the Remove button

•	wait till the dialog window is displayed informing about successful product removal 
•	click the OK button 


reboot your computer"

If you find your way to the forum you will find info about where to find KAVremover.zip, there is a link to it there. HTH


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

You better listen to the previous poster (AuntieJ), you might even bump off the forum... Us not responding means that we are busy with other threads, and please understand that we are humans too... we only can be in one thread at the same time.


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

THANKS.really much appriciated. now i think i will have thousands of viruses ...

AH , NO USE!!!!!!!!!!!
it shows me that I don't have kaspersky installed!
I think that only my dll files left in Kaspersky folder.ANYONE helpppp
ray:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Stefanman said:


> THANKS.really much appriciated. now i think i will have thousands of viruses ...


*Note:* This looks as if you blame us, who tried to help you resolve *your* problem in removing Kaperski from your system; if that is the case then please be informed that even the start of a flame is not allowed on these forums.

Now, I assume Kaperski is uninstalled; but you can't surf without proper protection against viruses, spyware/adware and other malware, so... what are your plans?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Stefanman said:


> BUMP
> please help,here is something that may be of use:
> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/4516/20070920001541yj4.png]
> ,it is message that avast shows me on startup,grrr


BTW: This link leads to the upload page of Imageshack, not to an illustration!


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

omg , i didnt blamed u , ididnt even wanted to flame or anything. i just said that program for uninstalling kaspersky didnt helped me,sorry for that stupid link,cannot fix it now 
so,is there some program that can delete ANY file with no questions asked.
I am sorry if you wrongly understood that i tried to flame.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello Stefanman!



Stefanman said:


> omg , i didnt blamed u , ididnt even wanted to flame or anything. i just said that program for uninstalling kaspersky didnt helped me,sorry for that stupid link,cannot fix it now
> so,is there some program that can delete ANY file with no questions asked.
> I am sorry if you wrongly understood that i tried to flame.


OK... let's forget that! Could you re-upload that image and post the link here?

Also make screenshots of your services list ([Start] >> Run >> Services.msc >> [Enter] or [OK]) and upload these to Imageshack as well then post the links in your next reply? That would really help!


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

I really help this below will help you 

*
Add or Remove Programs Kaspersky :*
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/7018/kasperksynouninstallbutaz0.png
(***)

*Avast Log :*
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/3175/avastlogzu3.png
(on start,avast also shows me msg that he cannot run properly cos kaspersky is running,but he is NOT)

*dll files that left at Kaspersky directory*
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4919/onlydllfilesleftjl4.png
(they left cos i deleted all other files with 'delete' button,only these dll files cannot be deleted)

*Kav Uninstaller non-working - proof*
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1544/kavremoverproofdo7.png
(avast shows that kaspersky IS installed,and this program shows that it isn't,huh?)

Isn't this post pro,and isn't this problem f***ed up :grin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Stefanman said:


> I really help this below will help you
> 
> *
> Add or Remove Programs Kaspersky :*
> ...


Thank you Stefanman, this was really very helpfull.

My advise is to: 

*Go into "Services" and disable everything that has to do with "Kaperski" (not stopping, but disabling!)

* Then go to the folder in which these files are installed, and delete them

If there are errors while doing these two actions, make a screenshot of each error window and post them as you did with the others; if not: We will continue:

* Download this program:

Regseeker

* Unzip it and install it.

* Run the program

* Select "Find in registry"

* Enter "Kaperski" (Without quotes)

* Start search.

* Select all that it finds (Ctrl + A) and press [DEL]

* Search again, now for "KAV" (Without quotes)

* Start search.

* Select all that it finds (Ctrl + A) and press [DEL]

Reboot, tell me here what the results were!


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

I found Kaspersky in 'Services' , but i don't see how to disable it,there is only button for 'start',how do I disable it?. I haven't tried with registry yet,i will if this doesn't works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Stefanman said:


> I found Kaspersky in 'Services' , but i don't see how to disable it,there is only button for 'start',how do I disable it?. I haven't tried with registry yet,i will if this doesn't works.


OK, so it is not active; but disabling is done by double-clicking the entry and selecting "Disable" from the "Startup type" drop down box.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

Stefanman,

sorry the info I got from the kaspersky forum didn't work for you but you seem to be in excellent hands with RichardIII. I will be watching this forum as I may need to uninstall kaspersky myself, I hope we all find the answer soon. Why do program writers make it so difficult to uninstall these programs? After all, others reading posts such as this may be tempted to think "I won't download that as I may never get rid of it"!


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

auntej,truth is all you said.I guess Kaspersky is good antivirus ,its goes deeply into your PC so you cannot rid of it easily. 
RidhardIII, i managed to disable Kaspersky,restarted system,and still i have message from avast on startup saying that avast cannot work properly cos of avast. I guess I will try now to remove Kaspersky registry files. Hope that will do.


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

Guess what,none of things work,damn,how can i now remove this kaspersky. There are still 4 dlls left,how could i delete them,when i try to delete them error message shows.


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

If you have problems uninstalling Kaspersky, then there is a removaltool you can use to remove remnants, for versions 6.0/7.0 on Windows 98\2000\XP\Vista 32 bit, look Here for instructions.
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463
*The Removal tool is very effective in safemode.*

Kaspersky Lab Forum

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=44499

I've had Kaspersky AV for a year and a half now and have never had a problem uninstalling.
*Just follow their instructions on their forums!*


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

that program u are giving me i already tried,it doesn't works,it is showing me that Kaspersky is not installed,but avast shows that it IS installed.read previous posts if u will


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Stefanman,



Stefanman said:


> auntej,truth is all you said.I guess Kaspersky is good antivirus ,its goes deeply into your PC so you cannot rid of it easily.
> RidhardIII, i managed to disable Kaspersky,restarted system,and still i have message from avast on startup saying that avast cannot work properly cos of avast. I guess I will try now to remove Kaspersky registry files. Hope that will do.


*@Auntij*: Unfortunately it is necessary to protect your AV-program these days, malware writers are becominging more and more agressive, and don't hesitate to target the security programs you have in place!

*@Stefanman*: Yes, go ahead, try to delete the files. <If you get an access denied error, download this program: Unlocker, and install it. When a file gives you this error, right click the file, and select "Unlocker" from the context menu, you then have several options to get rid of the lock on the file!

When this is done, please report back here, since there might be more work to do!


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

RichardIII, yes I see what you mean - if it is easy for us to uninstall, it is easy for virus writers! There is no answer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello AuntieJ, Good Evening!



auntiej said:


> RichardIII, yes I see what you mean - if it is easy for us to uninstall, it is easy for virus writers! There is no answer.


No, there isn't; and that is the frustrating thing. A password to uninstall, stored in encrypted (and I mean really encrypted, form) could be a solution... if only you could get the private user to the point where he/she would enter such password and keep it written down in a safe place... unless you make the uninstall password mandatory and print in 36 point bold, color red, "Write this password down and store it in a safe place" on the user's screen, it will be a "mission impossible I'm afraid!


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

I will try that UNLOCKER, if that doesn't works,i dont know what to do.  
Thanks anywya


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Stefanman said:


> I will try that UNLOCKER, if that doesn't works,i dont know what to do.
> Thanks anywya


Hi Stefanman,

Also try after booting into safe mode (with and without unlocker!)


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello.And check out this picture :
http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20070922234729wf2.png

I used UNLOCKER to delete those DLL files,still no use. But i used now CCleaner,it has noticed kaspersky ,and when i press uninstall,this is what is shown to me.brr


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Stefanman



Stefanman said:


> Hello.And check out this picture :
> http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20070922234729wf2.png
> 
> I used UNLOCKER to delete those DLL files,still no use. But i used now CCleaner,it has noticed kaspersky ,and when i press uninstall,this is what is shown to me.brr


This is a password you, or the person who installed Kapersy for you, have entered during setup; see also Kapersky Support Forum link


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry,but i dont get it,what should i do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Stefanman said:


> sorry,but i dont get it,what should i do?


During installation of Kapersky AV there is a chance to protect the progrm from being uinstalled with a password. It seems from the message in the image you provided that this password was set then. 

The best advise I can give you right now is to contact Kapersky's Support and tell them the whole story, provide them with a link to the image you provided me; and let them have a look at it.


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

OK,thanks for helping me with these .
If they dont help me,i will Format C disc


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Stefanman said:


> OK,thanks for helping me with these .
> If they dont help me,i will Format C disc


Stefanman,

Did you contact them, if you did then what was their reply?


----------



## michaelmc44 (Nov 10, 2007)

To all out there helping Stefanman,

I have a similar problem, downloaded Kaspersky's Security 7.0125 v. and it had conflicting software problems with remnant Norton files even after running the programs uninstall utlity,and spysweeper. To make a long story short Kaspersky worked well for about 24 hours then when I went to boot up my computer the next day a blue screen popped up telling me I had a hardware or software conflict and had to shut down the computer to prevent damge to my system. I called Kaspersky support and they walked me through opening up in safe mode with connectivity and sent me a removal tool. We removed the program, at least that is what we thought, but it was not completely removed. 

After going through the process of downloading and using Nortons removal tool, uninstalling AOL spysweeper and running a sysinfo progarm we tried redownloading Kaspersy. It failed and only partially worked. I did get an error messge that lasted ony a second that said corrupt data bank.

We then in normal mode tried to uninstall Kaspersy with the provided uninstall in add remove programs but it could not complete the uninstallation. A window would popup and say " error 1316. A network error occurred while attempting to read from the file C:/Windows/installer/kis.en.msi". 

They then had me download the avp removal tool and that didn't work either. They have quit responding to my emails and support is closed on weekends. There is 27.7 Mb,s of there program on my computer that I can't get rid of. I am afraid to put Norton back on untl that is gone. Any help or insight would be appreciated. 

MichaelMc44


----------



## michaelmc44 (Nov 10, 2007)

To all out there helping Stefanman,

I have a similar problem, downloaded Kaspersky's Security 7.0125 v. and it had conflicting software problems with remnant Norton files even after running the programs uninstall utlity,and spysweeper. To make a long story short Kaspersky worked well for about 24 hours then when I went to boot up my computer the next day a blue screen popped up telling me I had a hardware or software conflict and had to shut down the computer to prevent damge to my system. I called Kaspersky support and they walked me through opening up in safe mode with connectivity and sent me a removal tool. We removed the program, at least that is what we thought, but it was not completely removed. 

After going through the process of downloading and using Nortons removal tool, uninstalling AOL spysweeper and running a sysinfo progarm we tried redownloading Kaspersy. It failed and only partially worked. I did get an error messge that lasted ony a second that said corrupt data bank.

We then in normal mode tried to uninstall Kaspersy with the provided uninstall in add remove programs but it could not complete the uninstallation. A window would popup and say " error 1316. A network error occurred while attempting to read from the file C:/Windows/installer/kis.en.msi". 

They then had me download the avp removal tool and that didn't work either. They have quit responding to my emails and support is closed on weekends. There is 27.7 Mb,s of there program on my computer that I can't get rid of. I am afraid to put Norton back on untl that is gone. Any help or insight would be appreciated. 

MichaelMc44 :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## Stefanman (Sep 19, 2007)

i got rid of problem,i found uninstall button on start>programs ,the uninstalation required password for me,i typed the password,and now i dont have kaspersky no more. :wink:


----------



## Dani FromIL (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there - well i see last post was.. last year. but still - this whole saga came upon me aswell and it was the most unpleasant computer related experience i have ever had.

long story short-

my experience: same - KAT only half uninstalling and keep poping up on start up (used REVO UNINSTALL but it gotten stuck half way through the uninst). 

trubleshooting: I did try to follow the Stefanmen way - from start - programs - kav - uninst, but it says cant work for program that is not active. same thing ctrl pannel says when trying to uninst. also tried the exe program from the Kav site - its seems its only there so you cant say it isnt there i.e. worthless. didnt try however to play with reg files sice dont have win cd - and i couldnt use the window recovery tool which would have been top in my list of sollutions had it not got damamged somehow - either by the poor kav uninst or by someother way. 

sollution: used CCleaner - I didnt look for it in the uninst menu but told the CCleaner to include the Kav file in the cleaning rutine (kaspersky lab). it completely erased it along with all the nasty dll files. plus it was prety fast. 

this is far from a perfect solution - i still feel like my computer lost its innocence for good - but the kaspersky frankenstein have stopped popping up and i can use NOD32 without collisions.

conclusion: CCleaner rocks ! though i still need to fix the recovery tool. might have to reinstall windows after all - i dont care if its a good av - I HATE KASPERSKY !


----------



## k4vz0024 (Nov 23, 2008)

Some times ago I uninstalled Kaspersky security 2009. However When I run Microsoft Outlook I got massage: “d:\kaspersky Internet Security 2009\mcou.dll” could not be installed or loaded…..” How to fix that problem?

Tx


----------



## Cyrex (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear Richard,

I'm having the same problem. I used your registry-method, it dit find alot of regs that i deleted but it did not change the fact that kaspersky protects files.

Greets,

Cyrex


----------

